
Startup Idea: A monogamy filter for pornography - blasdel
http://firmuhment.tumblr.com/post/424726082
======
DanielBMarkham
Bad idea --> limiting porn to some subset

Good idea --> providing browsing abilities to find similar models. TinEye for
porn.

Same startup, but totally different marketing and business model.

~~~
Vivtek
Now _that_ would be pretty cool.

(Signed, Anonymous)

------
msluyter
I may be missing something, but I thought the entire point of porn was to look
at people who look nothing like your current partner.

------
acangiano
This is one of the dumbest ideas I've ever heard of, if intended to be used as
described in the page.

The real use case scenarios:

* Stalkers

* People still in love with their exes

* People fantasizing about their neighbor/student/teacher/sister in law/whatever.

* People who love a certain actress/singer/porn star/etc, and want to find similar ones.

* Et cetera.

But implementing this thing would not be a walk in park.

------
kls
I think the application would be much better used to build a profile of subtle
characteristics that an individual likes and find those characteristics among
the vast ocean of porn. "help them find the finishers" and you will save them
time. Which gives you a product. Further once you build this profile you would
have good adult dating information to match up people based on porn
preference.

Trying to enforce monogamy in porn seems at least to me to be counter-
intuitive. Monogamy is a logical choice to not victimize someone you loves
feeling and betray their trust. It is a logic that overrides natural desires.
Porn is a quest to fulfill deep psychological and biological desires.

------
Mc_Big_G
Is this some kind of satire I don't get? I'm pretty sure an extremely high
percentage of people looking at porn are not interested in or concerned with
"finishing" to someone who looks like their "loved one".

~~~
peterhi
No but they might want porn from someone who looks like a given person.

~~~
Vindexus
Touché. I think this would be the stealth modes in browsers to "shop for
presents". Sure, everyone who makes it says it's for one thing, but everyone
knows it's for another.

------
btilly
Oh, joy. Just the application for your neighborhood stalker.

For some more ideas, see <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BDXR6co0PNc>.

------
froo
On a scale of 1 to creepy, I'd rate this a 6

Although, I've seen a similar idea suggested that attempts to find if your
loved one has ever starred in anything... which would come closer to an 8 I
think.

------
jolie
Why not just, uh, not look at porn?

Is it really that hard?

~~~
DeusExMachina
> _Is it really that hard?_

Hard or not (and for some people is an addiction just like drugs or alcohol),
why should someone stop, as long as he enjoys it and it does not become
pathological?

~~~
jolie
I just am not convinced that "monogamy" and "porn" belong in the same
sentence.

------
watt
Add the feature that it automatically downloads the compliant flicks and pics,
and you might have something there.

------
JulianMorrison
I predict this will result in "uncanny valley".

~~~
froo
Unfortunately no. Uncanny Valley is a result of things that aren't alive being
made to look lifelike which ends up creeping people out.

This is something usually avoided in 3D graphics now (The Polar Express comes
to mind)... returning pictures of actual people wouldn't have the same effect.

~~~
byrneseyeview
I wonder if there would be a similar "Uncanny Valley" effect if you have real
people--who are the _wrong_ real people, but look sort of like them.

Oddly, porn gives you some great case studies: any porn version of a major
movie should have this effect. You could potentially do some kind of
experiment where you see if Trekkies react to Whoref and 'Bater and Captain
Dickhard the way other folks react to The Polar Express.

~~~
froo
Well I've been doing some work with facial recognition lately and I came
across some interesting research along those lines.

<http://leyvand.com/research/beautification2008/>

I've also seen similar warping techniques used on more recognisable faces to
achieve their "ideal" geometric spacings between facial features and they
didn't look off-putting (from an uncanny valley perspective) but just....
wrong.

So, I'm leaning towards no, but I'm not an expert.

------
Daniel_Newby
This is dumb.

Make a ZCP filter and the world will beat a path to your door.

